# What to do with 16 threads under linux....



## johnspack (Aug 19, 2019)

I just discovered plex media server...  finally!  This thing is incredible,  I can make my entire library available to my whole network easily.  Also run a client app to check it out in a vm and make metadata changes from there.  My client is 6 threads for speed...  I've seen plex bounce around at least 4 -6 threads while scanning ect. My library is huge,  so I need to give it cpu resourses.  The rest I use for hunting on the net for additional art and info for each album.  That's just to add some music to a computer.  I could do so much more with 32-64 threads.  I stopped caring about gaming a long time ago.  Computers can do so much more!  Plex Media server is linux native and is available in the ubuntu repositories.  Android and windows can access. Now another server or 2 and I should be able to max out my cpu!








						Media Server Downloads | Plex Media Server for Windows, Mac, Linux, FreeBSD and More
					

Click here to Download the Plex media server for Windows, Mac, Linux FreeBSD and more free today.




					www.plex.tv
				



For anyone running Ubuntu of any version,  just go to Discovery,  and search for plex.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 19, 2019)

Join techpoweups wcg team!


----------

